# Tree Rat Contest, Week #2, Jan 18/24



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 17, 2010)

OK......That's  the end of week #1.  Unfortunately...Ole Mr. Bushy Tail had other ideas than we did and has proven 
to be as tough to take out as "RAMBO" was in the first movie  and has made the score keeping pretty easy for week #1. 
Everyone get's a big A+ for getting out there trying to make it happen, it's been a hoot this week.  
Just remember   to "Pick-A-Spot" a very small, gray fuzzy, spot. 
Just think how big the kill zone is going to look like at youre next 3D shoot?  Big as ......Montana ... Comes to mind! 
Now.......It's time to get back after them......


----------



## Dennis (Jan 17, 2010)

Anybody want to get together one weekend and have a tree rat round up. Maybe camping or just a one day thing at a local wma


----------



## Al33 (Jan 17, 2010)

DENNIS said:


> Anybody want to get together one weekend and have a tree rat round up. Maybe camping or just a one day thing at a local wma



If none of us can kill the semi-tame yard and bird feeder squirrels we don't stand a chance with the real wild ones.

Having said that I am still game for a wild squirrel round-up.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 17, 2010)

I think my weekends are booked for the next 3 weeks or is it 4 but would be interested in maybe a Sunday one towards the end of feb


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 17, 2010)

DENNIS said:


> Anybody want to get together one weekend and have a tree rat round up. Maybe camping or just a one day thing at a local wma



Altamaha Hunt is 4 weeks away!


----------



## gurn (Jan 17, 2010)

I hope this week is as interesting, funny, and humbling as the last.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 17, 2010)

I hunted Sat morning, never saw the first one!!!! Course they usually only show up if I'm deer or pig hunting!!!
Dennis, might be fun to try that!!!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 18, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> I hunted Sat morning, never saw the first one!!!! Course they usually only show up if I'm deer or pig hunting!!!
> Dennis, might be fun to try that!!!!!



Same here on Saturday evening. My son and I are getting ready to head out this morning.


----------



## SOS (Jan 18, 2010)

*Miss turns into trick shot...*

First miss of week - second stalk - has an interesting finish.  My rubber blunted flu-flu was a close miss at about 25 yards - ricochettes off a root and heads for the wood privacy fence and the road behind the house.  Amazingly, the arrow caught the top of the fence and landed gently on the 2x4 stringer between the 2 staggered rows of boards on opposite sides of the fence.  Whew, almost lost that arrow - I'm in no condition for climbing fences yet!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 18, 2010)

I missed two so far. They are getting the idea somethings up


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 18, 2010)

SOS said:


> First miss of week - second stalk - has an interesting finish.  My rubber blunted flu-flu was a close miss at about 25 yards - ricochettes off a root and heads for the wood privacy fence and the road behind the house.  Amazingly, the arrow caught the top of the fence and landed gently on the 2x4 stringer between the 2 staggered rows of boards on opposite sides of the fence.  Whew, almost lost that arrow - I'm in no condition for climbing fences yet!



Steve, you shouldn't be doing that anyway!!! just wait til you step in a hole or something!!! Those treerats can be known to charge a fella and you'd just be a standing duck, but that's all I'm gonna say about that..........


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Jan 18, 2010)

Missed one.  Feathers brushed him and he jumped as far as I've ever seen a squirrel jump. I don't think he touched any part of the fence between the ground, before he hit the top of it.


----------



## gurn (Jan 18, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> I missed two so far. They are getting the idea somethings up



I think your right!  The ones round here are.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 18, 2010)

There are no tree rats around here i guess i will have to travel to find some. heck i did not hunt this hard in deer season.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 18, 2010)

Well i went behind the neighbors house and found tree rats! Now im 0 for 2. Missed one that was as good as a shot as im going to get!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Jan 18, 2010)

Two more shots at the same squirrel. Started walking to retrieve my arrows, as I only grabbed two on my way outside, figuring I'd not get more than one opportunity but would be optomistic and bring a second.  

Now arrowless I had another not-so observant partner of target number one come down the back of a tree and jump off only 10 feet in front of me.  I froze in place and he continued to root around and didn't realize I was there.  But I couldn't move to go back and get another arrow or retieve the ones I'd already loosed.  
I finally figured I had enough observation time and took a step forward and he jumped for the tree.  I froze again and he came back down but played around on the pile of split wood t the base of the tree.  Once he was down and behind the wood pile I headed for my arrows ahead of me.  He never paid any attention to me and I got to enjoy a third miss due to not waiting for him to clear some twigs which deflected my shot.  
I still don't know if he ever figured out I was a threat (Or trying to be), or if he had figuredI really wasn't any threat at all against his arrow deflecting squirrel powers.


----------



## fountain (Jan 18, 2010)

while i was shooting today i kept an eye out for some but didnt see any.  i ventured into the pecan orchard across the road from me, but didnt see any so i headed back when i heard the leaves rustling across the road behind my burn pile.....
i stalked up to the fron of the pile and still heard it in the leaves.  "perfect" i thought as i got into stalk mode.  as i rounded the side of the pile, i cauge a glimpse of white.  albino squirrel??  naw, musta just glimpsed something else..back on squirrel now.  i ease around the pile a little more---spotted chiuaua.  this dog is super annoying.  
it was a great stalk and i had a great shot at it!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2010)

DENNIS said:


> Well i went behind the neighbors house and found tree rats! Now im 0 for 2. Missed one that was as good as a shot as im going to get!



 I often wondered what the neighbors thought about an old man (me) sneaking around in the yard with a longbow and hand full of arrows. In my old neighborhood I had the advantage of looking out the windows to find squirrels then once found planning my stalks. Where I live now I rarely see a squirrel.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been too busy last couple of days to mess w them. Took my son hog hunting today. He got one with his rifle and I missed a sow w the longbow. Did I mention there was a boar mounted on her when I shot! I shot low. Shoulda aimed at him!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 18, 2010)

Alan and I spent five hours up in the brush blind 
this afternoon. We only saw one tree rat
 and watched him jump three times and 
it was out of sight before you could blink youre eyes   
This little fellers was not having any of it at all....
Dang there quick....
I was hoping Alan would get his frist tradtional 
kill today but we are still working on that...
There always next time


----------



## robert carter (Jan 19, 2010)

SNUFFERIZED!!!  I got to  go to work today and found out last night that I did`nt have to be there till 1:00. So I grabbed the Shrew and my sack full off squirrel arrows that are all pig capable as well and took out the front door for a loop through GOD`s country. I hit the wood line and about 5 treevarmits scattered. I grabbed and arrow out the sack and it was one I had placed in by mistake that  already had a snuffer begging for pig blood. A carbon Lance gave me and I had a snuffer on the end ready for business. No time to change as squirrels was on the loose. I was gonna ease around the tree and saw one setting in a fork about ten feet high. I bore down on his head and released and it was a gray blur but I heard arrow thump and not rattle. I heard my arrow hit a tree about 40 yards out and fall then I heard a thump on the ground. First critter for 2010. A pic of the squirrel and on a later thread I`ll post some pics of my walkabout.RC


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go RC, glad to see someone finally get one.


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats, 
Your going to be tough to keep up with, Good shooting.


----------



## gurn (Jan 19, 2010)

Great job buddy!! 
I got two misses this morning.  
My lame excuse, I was up late possum huntin. 
I done got them rats educated round here. They take off flying at the littlest sound or movement. Great pic!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 19, 2010)

Good shooting RC. Glad to see one down. I've been close but no cigar. Mike


----------



## fish30523 (Jan 19, 2010)

awsome great shot


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 19, 2010)

Now how did I know RC would be the first to get a squirrel!! good job RC!


----------



## BGBH (Jan 19, 2010)

Good shooting Robert...


I seen one this morning & managed a 15 yard shot.....judo did a number on it.....I'm one for one but I'd say that won't last long....lol...


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 19, 2010)

I have shot 2 or 3 with a judo and they just run off. Can't kill them with it


----------



## BGBH (Jan 19, 2010)

I've hit em with judo's, blunts & hexheads & had em get up...guess they wasn't hit as solid as I thought.have pinned em to the ground with broadheads & chew the side out of my arrow,their tuff no doubt.....this one didn't do nothing but quiver a little & he was done.....


----------



## gurn (Jan 19, 2010)

Great, we got some action goin on now. 
Good shooting BGBH.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 19, 2010)

Notice how both were shot right behind the shoulder! man good work guys


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 19, 2010)

times awasting!!!!!!!!  Get out and hunt!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 19, 2010)

Well im 0 for 3 now, dang if they would only hold still!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 19, 2010)

Good job Mark.On most of my squirrel arrows I have a field tip with a washer behind it about quarter size. Whacks `m good. But I will shoot one with a broadhead if he`s low or on the ground.RC


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I just missed one! Not by much!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 19, 2010)

great job RC and bgbh!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........Haaaaaaaa............. 
Way...... to...... go ............RC and BGBH!    
Now .......things will get rolling......
Ok..guys ......Let's keep after them......
Alright!.........Who's next?   

I saw two late this afternoon ...
Both put on oxygen mask...
Kicked in the after burners...
Went to the top of my tallest ( appox 50-60 ft ) pine trees
Fearlessly...Jumped from one to the other
and have not see them since!


----------



## pine nut (Jan 19, 2010)

How far didja hav ta track em?  Didja have a good blood trail?  I bet they'a  been DRT if yada used a single bevel!!!!  LOL  Hey excellent shootin fellas1! Good job and good shot placement 
(even if you was "bearing down on his head").  Those suckers are fast RC.  I think he "jumped the string".  Just funning ya'll.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 19, 2010)

Great shots guys!!!!!! Maybe one of these days I'll get me one to!!!Gotta keep trying!!!


----------



## robert carter (Jan 19, 2010)

Pine nut, I was shooting for his head..I was hoping no one would catch that.lol.RC


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2010)

Every day when I get home from work, I near about trip over em in the front yard.

Ever since yall started this tree-rat killing craze..... Not a single one.  

Or could it possibly be the rather large predatory bird (looks like a red tail hawk's) nest that has appeared at the top of the large oak tree in my front yard. 



Oh well, I'd give up tree rat killing to have a few baby hawks flying around the yard.  Just hoping it's not buzzards.


----------



## fountain (Jan 20, 2010)

your luck it is!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 20, 2010)

Fine kills RC and Mark! 

What a sweet site to see a tree rat with an arra hole thru it. 
Good stalking and shooting!

I busted one with a judo Saturday morning. It ran to another tree, sat for a minute and dripped some blood, then took off.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2010)

fountain said:


> your luck it is!!





Why don't you come check for me?  

Nevermind, they'd just fly off with your arrow.    


Going back out about 5:30.


----------



## fountain (Jan 20, 2010)

i would love to come check on em fer ya


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2010)

tbug,
hope your let auroa chase them tree rats!


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 20, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> tbug,
> hope your let auroa chase them tree rats!



Can't

find

any.




Could I get double points for a stray boy cat that likes to mark my car every morning?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 20, 2010)

if the cat was black and just ducked under a freshly painted white fence which left a white stripe down his back. anyone could mistake him for a skunk.


----------



## devolve (Jan 20, 2010)

Havent seen one at the house in three days!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 20, 2010)

Three days ago i finnally got on a squirrel, i rounded a corner and there he was and only 15 yards away.He looked at me and then turned his back on me! and i choked and missed! Yesterday i snuck up and he was sitting in the same place. He was watching me this time and i was 25 yards away but he stayed there, i drew back and the shot looked good but he moved at the last minute! Today i snuck up from a different direction and at 50 yards he spotted me and took off! I guess i need to find me some dumber tree rats or learn to shoot better.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 20, 2010)

Killed one this morning with my brand new Spikes Custom Recurve.  So new it hasn't even been finished yet.  I had walked out behind the shop to get her sighted in and spotted this joker down the treeline.  Got to sand the blood stains out of it before I can spray it with Thunderbird.  (Or maybe I should leave them for extra mojo?)  He was sitting in a fork in an oak about 15 feet up.  Intercepted him with a Simmons.


----------



## BGBH (Jan 20, 2010)

Good shooting Chris....that sure is a pretty recurve,what's the specs on it.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 20, 2010)

Chris!!! don't sand them out....GOOD MOJO for sure!!! Great job on that kill!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 20, 2010)

Way to go Chris!
I keep trying but the squirrels around here know me, and are gone before I can get a shot off.


----------



## fountain (Jan 20, 2010)

some of y'all sure are shooting mighty expensive squirrel arrers!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 20, 2010)

BGBH said:


> Good shooting Chris....that sure is a pretty recurve,what's the specs on it.....


It's 60" and around 60# at 28".  I'll check it tomorrow for sure before I spray it.  I'll try to get some more pics after I get it finished.


----------



## gurn (Jan 20, 2010)

Chris you is one good shootin man. I'm glad I can come here and see pics of the masters in action!! 

Started drawing on one today and off he took.
We got ah big bunch of raptors in this part on Mich.
Bald Eagles, Falcons, Hawks, and so on. You see em all over in the trees. Twixed me and them birds the Tree Rats are always on edge.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 21, 2010)

Good shooting Chris. My arrows don't seem to like squirrels so far. Mike


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 21, 2010)

The squirrel just got me for an arrow, he was sitting on my utility trailer testing me. I sled out the back door took aim at him, when the arrow left I thought for sure I got me one, that arrow hit at his feet and shattered in two. There went one arrow and makes it worst I dont know where the front half of the arrow went with a brand new judo point.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 21, 2010)

Hit one this morning at 18 yds with a judo but he crawled into the bushes. Sent my dog in after him but never found it. Sounded like a good hit.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 21, 2010)

longstreet, 

did you use the longbow?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Jan 21, 2010)

Success!  This one off the Hackberry tree at 10 yds.  Home made arrow and bow.  Arrow is Ramin wood dowel sanded to spine with self nock and a blade made from an old kitchen knife blade.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 21, 2010)

nice work doc, it's a bonus with the homemade arrow and point!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 21, 2010)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Success!  This one off the Hackberry tree at 10 yds.  Home made arrow and bow.  Arrow is Ramin wood dowel sanded to spine with self nock and a blade made from an old kitchen knife blade.



My hat is off to you..Doc........
For really doing it the hard way....
I got this nice bow....carbon arrows and can't kill one...
Yet ......
You have a stick, string and butter knife and drop one in its tracks 
Very Impressive.....


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 21, 2010)

You guys are wearing me out.  Keep after em boy's!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 21, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> You guys are wearing me out.  Keep after em boy's!



  Yepp.....we...surr...iszzz  
But ......IT'S......Fun...!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 22, 2010)

I want to complain, the squirrels aren't playing fair.  (1) They run away when they see ya. (2) They move out of the way of a well place shot. (3) Or they don't even show up to play. That 's my story and stick and string to it. Mike


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 22, 2010)

Way to go guys.  I have been fighting with squirrels around my house for the past two months.  Many close calls even got one to holler a little but finally had to break out the pellet gun on a couple.  They were chewing up the world.  Chris nice bow.


----------



## gurn (Jan 22, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I want to complain, the squirrels aren't playing fair.  (1) They run away when they see ya. (2) They move out of the way of a well place shot. (3) Or they don't even show up to play. That 's my story and stick and string to it. Mike



I'd say that right thar was a real good excuse.
I'm going with that one.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I got one really mad today he was in a tree on my fence line about 10' up. I did'nt want to go full draw because if I miss I will be jumping fences to get my arrow back. Pulled about half way and smack hit him did'nt penetrate the skin but he knows I mean buisness now. First arrow I ever had with fur on it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice kill on that one Doc!! Maybe can try to kill one in the am in  GA.


----------



## gurn (Jan 22, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> I got one really mad today he was in a tree on my fence line about 10' up. I did'nt want to go full draw because if I miss I will be jumping fences to get my arrow back. Pulled about half way and smack hit him did'nt penetrate the skin but he knows I mean buisness now. First arrow I ever had with fur on it.



Dont know if that qualifies for a score, but you got one in my book. Being your new at this, you have to be real proud of your abilities. I'm proud and excited for ya.
Good Man!! 
The first catch and release Squill!! 

Today I missed one by a inch at most, at just over 20 yds. I was not dissapointed, it help bring me some confidence back. I love this contest it was a great idea!!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 22, 2010)

I agree with Gurnie, this contest was a great idea and a lot of fun.

No luck today for me but I tried. I missed another long shot yesterday, my second shot and second miss.

Congratulations to those of you who already have one in the books! Ain't nothin' like a little peer pressure to make me try even harder.


----------



## gurn (Jan 22, 2010)

Ain't nothin' like a little peer pressure to make me try even harder. 

Or get ya so wound up ya cant hit nothing, if your an excitable feller like me.  
I been wound up like Tread Barta, with every chance I get since we started. Dont play well on my shootin, but sure adds to the fun.
This is the first contest involving hunting I have ever been in. It has been my most fun huntin in a long time.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 24, 2010)

Got lucky this morning and hit one at about 14 feet up a white oak with a Hex Head. A follow up shot was performed at 6 ft up with just a pluck of the string into the head. Got him in salt water and hopping to add another one before I cook him sometime this week. Mike


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 24, 2010)

nice shooting mike!


----------



## devolve (Jan 24, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Killdee (Jan 24, 2010)

Yall up for a guided hunt......... cheap, I had 1 pic with 17 in it that I deleted earlier. I can see us in the hall of shame now, first ever documented case of squirrel baiting.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 24, 2010)

They only eat the soft spot of the seed and leave the rest. Fat looking buggers. Mike


----------

